# Bringing the little one



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

So I know everyone says its not ideal to bring your Hedgie anywhere but home. I just wanted to know if it really is okay to bring her somewhere if she's comfortable. NO i don't want to bring her all over everywhere but I do want to get her socialized with people. She loves being in my pockets while I walk around the house doing things. She just hates it when I take her out when she doesn't want me to (Hench why she bit me this morning). 
If there is any possible way to bring her anywhere, Let me know the safest ways. Thanks!:-?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

The issue with taking her anywhere is can you control the temperature? A pocket is less than ideal for traveling outside the house, it's not secure and downright dangerous if your driving. 
First thing I'd do is find a way to "wear" her around the house that she will be more accepting of being removed from. You wouldn't want her to be socializing with people if she is biting.


----------



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

I have a big robe with big pockets and it is the easiest way of carring her around without her escaping and falling & hurting herself. This was the first time she's bitten me, BUT It was 100% my fault on that one. I think my hands must have smelt like food && she wasn't happy with me. We proceded afterwards to take her bath and after that she was fine. 

In the car i would put her in something way safe. Which is why I'm asking before doing anything with her. It'll be a little while before she goes anywhere


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

First, only take her to places where pets are commonly welcomed - pet stores & similar locations. Please never take her to any place that has food such as restaurants, grocery stores, etc. There's no need & it's just not a good idea.

Make sure you have a hard-sided pet carrier for the car, and that it can be strapped in.

For carrying her around someplace, most people find that a purse/shoulder bag type thing work best. If you can find something that allows you to put a snuggle bag or some of her bedding into it so it smells like her, that would be great. That can help keep her happy as she goes around with you.

When you're wanting to go on an outing, check weather first. Make sure it'll be warm enough (73F & above). If it's going to be chilly, I personally wouldn't suggest doing a "just for fun" outing as I don't see the point in risking possible issues.

Take some paper towels or wipes in case she poops. Some treats can help with reinforcing the trip as a good thing, and to reward her if she's good for greeting new people. Take hand sanitizer (something she's used to, I would use it on yourself before taking it out with you so you can see if she dislikes it or tries to bite out of curiosity). If you have anyone pet or handle her, have them use the sanitizer before & after. Don't let anyone hand-feed her treats as that's asking for a bite. Personally, I don't allow others to outright hold small animals like hedgehogs. Especially because Lily liked to back up unexpectedly, and others may not be prepared for something like that, or for the quills, or a possible bite.

I usually try to keep trips short (under an hour), but if you're going to be out for a couple hours or longer, taking water is a good idea, but you shouldn't need food other than some treats/bribes.

Keep a close eye on her behavior & look for stress signals - excess huffiness or refusing to come out of a ball, scrambling to escape you, the bag, other people, green poop, biting, etc. If you see any of that, trip over, time to go home. You don't want to reinforce bad behavior, but at the same time, "fun" trips aren't worth stressing her out excessively. Likewise, go slowly with introducing her to new people. Hedgehogs are just not social animals for the most part, and it usually goes much better to accept them as they are rather than try to force them to become good at meeting lots of new people. Many hedgehogs are just not okay with it, and it's not fair to push it on them if it's very upsetting to them.

And last thing I can think of for now - if you go to a pet store, keep your bag with her in it close to you & be aware of your surroundings. People aren't always responsible or respectful in watching their dogs in pet stores, and you don't want a pup sniffing around the bag or possibly lunging at it once it moves. Never introduce her to other animals in the store either, regardless of the other owner's wishes - it's not safe for her and there's no need for it.

Hopefully all of that is helpful & hasn't scared you too much. :lol: I don't mind outings for hedgies if it's done reasonably (not every day or several times a week - maybe a couple times a month? Once a week?) and people are taking proper precautions and not going to food areas.


----------

